# Progressive Lenses & bifocals



## sammy (Jul 14, 2008)

I finally need to break down and do something regarding progressive lenses.    I have put it off for a year or 2 now, but I'm at the point where I need something. 

I really should get progressive lenses because I am used to wearing glasses all the time, but from friends (all 'beginners') I have heard they are a bear.  It seems the glasses are super cumbersome.  While reading a book or working at a computer sitting still they may do fine, but for moving around as we do most of the day, they are just not suitable -- while you do see distance above, you also want to see the floor you are trying to sweep, the laundry you are sorting, etc., but can't because lower focus is for closeup.  

I quit wearing contact lenses because I didn't realize the problem was that I needed bifocals!  Now I realize I can probably do the lenses with bifocals for any close work.  

I am debating on whether to even pay the $600+ for progressives (my glasses are quite strong so I have to get the expensive options to make them thinner, lighter, etc.) if I will not be able to handle them.  

I just don't know what to do!  

Any experiences, suggestions you can relate are much appreciated!!!


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't think there is any way in advance that you will know how you will do.  I got progressives and from day one (hour one, actually) never had a problem.  To me, they are invisible.  The same for several of my friends.  On the other hand, my wife never could get used to them and now wears trifocals.

My eye doctor says that is how is goes.  Some people love them - others cannot adjust to them.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 14, 2008)

I have had them for a few years now(actually on 2nd set). It took a while for me to get use to them, especially walking in them. 

My Mom could never wear them, but Dad had no problems either.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 14, 2008)

*Progressive Lenses No Good For People With Strabismus.*




sammy said:


> I Any experiences, suggestions you can relate are much appreciated!


The ophthalmologist told me that progressive lenses were part of my problem -- that crosseyed guys like me keep changing our gaze in attempts to find the "sweet spot" in the progressives, except that for us there _is_ no sweet spot because our eyeballs don't track together accurately. 

The ophthalmologist said I should stick with straight-line bifocals -- that plus adding 4 degrees of prismatic correction to both lenses.  So I did & everything has been more or less OK ever since.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Mosca (Jul 14, 2008)

I've had progressives for maybe 12 years now, and I never had a problem ever. Not even from the start. If you are worried about weight, get the polycarbonate lenses. As far as needing to see close up, laundry or floors, it just isn't an issue. The only problem I have is with extreme, extreme closeup, within 6 inches. I can't focus either with or without my glasses. If I need to see something that close, I need a magnifying glass.

I'm almost 54, so I'm not too old yet. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 14, 2008)

When the need for bifocal help reared it's ugly head, I tried the progressives with the understanding that if they didn't work out I could go with the traditional lined lenses at no cost. They drove me nuts! There is just a small area at the lower center that is your actual 'reading' prescription, surrounded by a fairly large transitional area. It order to focus, I had to constantly scan my head back and forth and up and down to get the material clear.

After trying them for a month or so, I went back to the lens preparer- (seems like maybe it was Pearle). I am a commercial driver, so I put on my eyeglasses and made a grease pencil line across where I see the base of the windshield, below which is the instrument panel and above, I see at 'distance'. I had them put the largest flat top reading lens, (35mm I think) but not all the way across so I still have my distance peripheral vision for seeing the mirrors. These work great for me.

I did get lasik and PRK few years later, but that's another story. The short version is I still wear bifocals most of the time, just not as powerful or heavy and can pass a 20-40 driving eye test without glasses.

Good luck with your decision. I don't think there's a wrong one, just that each  individual gets to decide what works better for you.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 14, 2008)

The first progressives I got were horrible, I couldn't look out of the corner of my eyes, and I'm a teacher and need that peripheral vision. Then I found a better optician who did a much better job of adjusting them and also may have used a better quality lens and they were fine. Don't give up. Find a good eye doctor and optician.
Liz


----------



## NEVacationer (Jul 14, 2008)

Check with your HR department at work to see what kind of vision plans they offer.  Some will cover a good portion of the cost of Transitions.

If that isn't an option, you could at least save for them in a Pre-Tax Health Savings Account.  Most companies offer that, and you would end up saving ~30% since the money you will use to buy the glasses isn't taxed.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm another satisfied user of progressive lenses.  I don't recall having any difficulty getting used to them.  When I first started, I was spending lots of time on my job reading a computer monitor, which can be another difficult challenge with the lenses.  I found I had to experiment a bit to get the right angle for the screen that worked best, but otherwise I was fine.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 14, 2008)

I couldn't get used to Progressives.  The glasses people kept trying different brands/types of lenses, but they all bugged me.  I felt dizzy, and I didn't like moving my head and eyes to find the right spot.  I didn't like that much of the lens was useless.

I finally asked for the kind with lines - wore them out of the store and was immediately happy.  I've been wearing lined bifocals and now trifocals for more years than I can remember, and am very happy with them.

Right now, using the computer, I do notice the lines because I have only a small mid-vision area for this distance.  Other than that, I'm not even aware of the lines.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 14, 2008)

DH got progressives and had no problem adjusting. I have the same problem as Alan (my eyes aren't aligned), plus I work on computers or read papers all day, so my eye doctor recommended just getting a distance set and a reading set of glasses and leaving it at that.


----------



## JimJ (Jul 14, 2008)

I had bifocals and tried the progressive lenses (about 15 years ago) with poor results.  I've heard (from eye doctors) that those of us that had bifocals have a hard time adapting to the progressives.  In the end, I finally would up with trifocals which are fine with me.

My wife had thick lenses all her life and had trifocals.  She had cataract surgery last year and now has thin progressives (mainly for reading) and had no trouble adapting.

I think the only way to tell is to try.  Most places will let you go back to bifocals (or whatever) with little or no charge.


----------



## dmharris (Jul 14, 2008)

Sammy,

How bad is your vision? I have pretty bad vision; can't see clearly six inches from my nose. I wear contacts and over-the-counter readers for reading. My contacts give me great clarity for distance and the eye doctor has adjusted them so one eye is a little better for distance and the other eye is a little better for closer distance (like looking at the dashboard of the car). So it's all good.

Doesn't this aging stuff suck?


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 14, 2008)

A few comments about progressives:

Yes, they are an adjustment.  However, if you can adjust, most users love them and don't want to return to a lined bifocal.

There are some key things you may wish to discuss with your optician.  I would be careful about chintzing here - a good optician can really help you quite a lot.  A good optician can make the difference between frustration and success with a progressive.

Not all progressives are created equally.  There are a number of different manufacturers and some significant differences in lens design.  I'll make this non-technical so that it is easier to understand.

Basically, with a progressive, the distance prescription and the near prescription need to blend together.  The areas where the 2 different prescriptions are blending are optically imperfect for you, and create blur or a swimming sensation when you look through there.  The upper portion of the lens has your distance prescription, so it will be clear.  For near vision,  progressives have a clear zone of gradually increasing near power, which is usually called the corridor.  To look at a near object, you need to look straight down so that your eyes stay within the corridor.  If you look down but a bit off to one side, then you are no longer within the corridor, and you will be blurred.

Progressives differ in terms of the design of the corridor.  I've gone through a few progressive lenses, and I found that switching to a different corridor design (even though it was from the same manufacturer) made a big difference in my comfort.  Ask your optician for advice.  It may be worth paying a little more for a progressive lens design that may be more comfortable for you.

Another thing to consider: very tiny frames are currently considered quite stylish.  But if you are looking into a progressive, make sure that there is enough vertical dimension in your lens so that the optician will be able to stuff the near corridor in there comfortably.  Too small a vertical dimension on the lens will make it far more difficult.  This will also depend somewhat on the required near power of your bifocal.  If you are young-ish (40s to early 50s), you don't need as much near power, and that will make it a bit easier to get the required near power into the frame even if the frame is a little on the narrow side.  Bottom line: you cannot just pick any frame you want if you are going to order a progessive.  Ask your optician for advice about the frame.

Another consideration: discuss with your optician where you would prefer that the near power begin.  The corridor of near power can be placed a bit higher or lower to improve your comfort (again, provided that there is sufficient vertical dimension in your lens).  I always ask my optician to push the corridor just a bit lower than where they normally would place it.  If the corridor is up high, I find that if I look down even the littlest bit then I am looking through the upper portion of the corridor, which blurs my distance vision.  For example, if I am driving a truck (and sitting a bit higher than in a car), this can cause distance blur.  Or if I tilt my head back just a bit to take a sip of a drink while driving, I am blurred.

If you have special occupational visual needs, let your optician know.

Another thing to know: I've told you that if you look a bit to the side, your eyes will be out of the corridor and you'll start to blur.  This means that, when reading, you need to learn to move your head rather than move your eyes across the page (especially if you'e got a progressive with a narrow corridor design).  That can be a big adjustment, but you will learn.

There isn't a wrong choice here.  If you try a progressive and like it, good.  But there is still nothing wrong with a regular old lined bifocal if that is your preference.


----------



## Nancy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Progressive*

I've had them for maybe 25 years with minimal problems with them.  I believe it took me about a week with my first pair.  I also have Prizms in them and have transitition lens.  My current pair are light weight.  I've also tried seperate computer glasses and sunglasses, but find one pair is easier. I spend a lot of time on the computer.

Nancy


----------



## Kal (Jul 14, 2008)

Among the various manufacturers of progressive lenses is Verilux.  They are said to be the "gold standard" as to their high quality.  Varilux Comfort lenses provide wider reading areas and better side, or peripheral, vision than ordinary progressive lenses.


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 14, 2008)

*years of contacts - now glasses*

I hated wearing glass.  Bad eyes.  Dr said I was wearing contacts too much, causing a lot of blood vessel to go to corena (lack of oxygen to eye).  He suggested giving eyes a break once in a while.

I bite the bullet and got everything, thin lenses, tri focal, hi def, anti glare, anti reflective, anti scratch, everything I possible could.  I went to the lab where they make the lens.  I even got designer frames DNKY.  I spent about $500 and wasn't happy with that price.  My work insurance paid about $140 of the $500.

It was worth every penny.  I've had them for about 2 months now, and have only worn my contacts less than 4 times since.  I only wear contacts if going to a really nice event.   I'm getting lazy w putting contacts in, and my eyes feel alot better.

The lens today are really great.  I see better from my glasses than my contacts.  I even got trial contacts from DR with same rx but see better from glasses.  Lab said that would happen.  They say it is the new hi def lens.

I say spend the money if you can.  Wish I had done this years ago.


----------



## Wonka (Jul 14, 2008)

*No problems here either*

I've worn progressive lenses for years.  Like others, never a problem.  But, I've always worn glasses.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm legally blind (+7.5 and +7.75) and have been in transition bifocals for two years.  My readers, before making the switch over were around +1.75.  I also have found the multi-focal B&L contact lenses to work well too for work.  I only wear the transition bifocals on the weekends and at night once I'm home and take out the contacts.


----------



## IngridN (Jul 14, 2008)

DH has very bad eyes and had no trouble adjusting to them.  I on the other hand, took about 2-3 months to get used to them...walking down stairs wasn't fun!  It was well worth making the adjustment and I now love them, especially the sunglasses which are much larger than my regular glasses.

Ingrid


----------



## sammy (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow.....Thank you all for such great input!  I understand this a tad bit more now and with your explanations and many success stories, I'm over the fear.  

Now, I'm wondering which 'brand' to get.  I see Varilux mentioned and I found Definity as an option at my Drs office.  I read their websites and Definity certainly made a great selling pitch, but so does Varilux.  

Anyone know the difference between Varilux and Definity?  Or know of others I should get and why?

(And for any experts: I'm 48 with a -6.5/+1.5 correction; do a lot of computer work; golf; pretty much gave up on the contacts so glasses are 24/7.)

Oh, and Ownsmany, what brand did you get?  I will have to go for the whole kit-n-kaboodle:  super thin, anti-reflective, etc. etc.  I priced three different providers today and they're all $550 + the frames!  And that is WITH my insurance discount!  UGH!  $500 would be great!


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 14, 2008)

sammy said:


> Wow.....Thank you all for such great input!  I understand this a tad bit more now and with your explanations and many success stories, I'm over the fear.
> 
> Now, I'm wondering which 'brand' to get.  I see Varilux mentioned and I found Definity as an option at my Drs office.  I read their websites and Definity certainly made a great selling pitch, but so does Varilux.
> 
> ...



I don't know what brand the lens are.  I know they made a big deal about being hi def lens.  I will have to see if it says on the receipt.  I got mine from Cheaper Peepers - but the lab that makes them.  I went to one of their stores for my daughters glasses - but they didn't have the frame selection we wanted.  Hers (eyes not bad at all) we ended up getting at Pearle Vison.  The lab I got mine at - is about 30 mins from our house - so for what she needed (and she wasn't into shopping for a bargin - cause it's Mom's money).


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 15, 2008)

_


sammy said:



			Now, I'm wondering which 'brand' to get.  I see Varilux mentioned and I found Definity as an option at my Drs office.  I read their websites and Definity certainly made a great selling pitch, but so does Varilux.  

Anyone know the difference between Varilux and Definity?  Or know of others I should get and why?

(And for any experts: I'm 48 with a -6.5/+1.5 correction; do a lot of computer work; golf; pretty much gave up on the contacts so glasses are 24/7.)
QUOTE]
		
Click to expand...

_


sammy said:


> There are a number of good makers of progressives.  Varilux is one major supplier, and Sola is another that comes to mind right away.  Many of the companies make more than one style of progressive (with slightly different optical designs).  I still suggest a discussion with your optician about your personal needs and the optical differences between the various progressive designs available to you.  The differences will largely boil down to how they create the "blend" and how they design the corridor of near power.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how to read your Rx.  If your distance prescription is -6.5, then you are moderately nearsighted.  You probably wear distance lenses all the time, since you'd be quite blurred without them.  And if your distance prescription is simply -6.5, this means that you don't have any astigmatism.  That's a big plus if you are considering a progressive.  Small amounts of astigmatism are not an issue, but large degrees of astigmatism make adjustment to a progressive more difficult.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kal (Jul 15, 2008)

For your first prescription of progressive lenses, I would use a local optician who guarantees the lenses.  I know Verilux will provide a new set of lenses within 30 days if you are not totally satisfied with the product.  Sometimes a very minor adjustment in the corridor will make a world of difference.

Not all shops sell Verilux.  As an example, Costco has their own progressive lense supplier.

I started out with Verilux and over the years am now using another brand largely based on price.  Matter of fact, I just purchased a pair of Prada sunglasses but ordered the progressive lenses on-line.  The lenses were Panamic, polycarbonate, polarized, and brown tint.  The cost of the lenses including shipping was about $250.

The thought of going back to bi-focals would be a disaster!


----------



## sammy (Jul 15, 2008)

GetawaysRUs:  I believe I may have wrongly summarized my Rx.  My sheet says -6.25, then a -.5 (astigmatism?), then the +1.5 (that part I know is the 'bifocal' part).  Interesting thing is that last year when he prescribed bifocals, he had me down for +1.75.  Seems odd I'd change in the opposite direction.  By the way, is this measured or did he just say 'you're my age and I'm a +1.5 so that'll work for you' which I fear he did!?


----------



## caribbean (Jul 15, 2008)

My husband has worn progressives for years and never had any trouble from day one. I on the other hand got my first pair about 5-6 years ago and never could adjust. They simply made me dizzy. After a couple of months I went back to my old single vision glasses. When I got my next pair, I opted for regular bifocals and had no problem adjusting. During conversation with my opthomologist, he mentioned that a lot of people who have problems with motion sickness (me!!!) also have problems adjusting to progressive lenses. Just thought I would pass that on.


----------



## gdeluca (Jul 15, 2008)

I have had progressive for about 5 years and love them. Because my correction is huge it has really helped in all manner of working on the computer, TV, driving, etc.  It only took me about 2 days to get used to them. I switched last year from the frameless lenses to frames and that helps too.


----------



## gateacher (Jul 15, 2008)

I just ordered a pair of progressive lense bifocals for $50 from zennioptical.com   I recently had a family member tell me about this website.  It will take about 2 weeks for me to receive them so I can't tell you how they worked for me personally.  However, I have 3 family members who have ordered from them and were really pleased.  There are lots of reviews on epinions if you would like to check them out.  Overall, the reviewers seemed pleased.  I have had progressives for about 5 years now and thought that it would be worth the gamble to order them from this company. Check out the site if you would like to take the gamble with me.  You can get single vision lenses for under $20.


----------



## Wonka (Jul 15, 2008)

sammy said:


> Wow.....Thank you all for such great input!  I understand this a tad bit more now and with your explanations and many success stories, I'm over the fear.
> 
> Now, I'm wondering which 'brand' to get.  I see Varilux mentioned and I found Definity as an option at my Drs office.  I read their websites and Definity certainly made a great selling pitch, but so does Varilux.
> 
> ...



I had my eyes examined last week and have a new prescription which is only a very slight modifications of my current one.  The eyeglasses I originally purchased were $549 after a VSP Vision Plan discount.  After 6-months, the lenses were replaced because the transition coating was breaking-up.  The the frames broke in half two not once, but twice.  The replacement lenses and frames were provided without hassle.  At the time, I had a new prescription and went to a shop that was offerering a $59 special for progressive plastic lenses and frames.  I added poly lenses only for another $30, and I'm wearing those today.  The frame is plastic (but wire was available) and they're just sturdier than the $549 ones.  Today, I priced the cheapies again since I have a new prescription.  I was thinking of sunglasses...they quoted $189 with poly lenses, polaroid, and progressive.  Frames were includuded.  Progressive with poly lenses and transition would cost the same $189.  My point is expensive isn't always better.


----------



## IngridN (Jul 15, 2008)

caribbean said:


> During conversation with my opthomologist, he mentioned that a lot of people who have problems with motion sickness (me!!!) also have problems adjusting to progressive lenses. Just thought I would pass that on.



This may be why it took me 2-3 months to adjust to them, but DH didn't...I suffer from motion sickness and he has no trouble with it.

Ingrid


----------



## sammy (Jul 15, 2008)

gdeluca said:


> I have had progressive for about 5 years and love them. Because my correction is huge it has really helped in all manner of working on the computer, TV, driving, etc.  It only took me about 2 days to get used to them. I switched last year from the frameless lenses to frames and that helps too.



Any idea why the frames help instead of the frameless?  

(Even with my ugly 6.5ish Rx, I'm toying with the frameless so I'm wondering why that would matter.)


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 15, 2008)

sammy said:


> GetawaysRUs:  I believe I may have wrongly summarized my Rx.  My sheet says -6.25, then a -.5 (astigmatism?), then the +1.5 (that part I know is the 'bifocal' part).  Interesting thing is that last year when he prescribed bifocals, he had me down for +1.75.  Seems odd I'd change in the opposite direction.  By the way, is this measured or did he just say 'you're my age and I'm a +1.5 so that'll work for you' which I fear he did!?



This means that you are 6.25 diopters (the diopter is the unit of measurement) nearsighted and have half a diopter of astigmatism.  There is one other number after the -.5, and that number is the axis (the orientation) of the astigmatic correction.  Half a diopter of astigmatism is still very little, and won't pose a problem for a progressive lens.

The amount of power in the bifocal is dependent on the distance prescription.  For simplicity let's drop the astigmatism.  This year you were given -6.25 for distance and an add of +1.50 at near, yielding a net power in your bifocal of -4.75.  Just add the numbers.  Last year your bifocal Rx was +1.75.  However, if your distance Rx was a bit more myopic (a higher minus number, such as -6.5), the net power in the bifocal could have been the same.

Bifocal power is usually measured.  First your distance lens prescription was determined.  The doctor examining you can use your age as a starting point for the bifocal power, but then generally they have you look at a near target through an instrument called a phoropter.  The phoropter is that big thing with all the different lens powers inside - the doctor flips dials and asks you what looks best.  The doctor adjusts the lens power you are looking through until you see well at a normal reading distance.  That is your bifocal add.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 15, 2008)

Try Zenni Optical about $100.00 for progressive lenses with transition.(gets darker with light) titaniam hingeless frames(the most expensive). i got mine their, perfect. Save 75% or more..


----------



## KarenLK (Jul 15, 2008)

I think it depends a LOT on the prescription. I had 3 prescriptions for Varilux? that worked fine. The only difficulty was in learning to move your head rather than your eyes to see to the side. The fourth prescription change killed me. I could not find the reading part. I went back and the optician said, NO, now you are ready for trifocals. He said some prescriptions give a very small reading part, and I had come to the end of the line.


----------



## MarTN (Jul 15, 2008)

I have multi-focal contact lenses.  It was supposed to be a difficult adjustment but I like them.


----------



## Larry (Jul 16, 2008)

"Roger" said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think there is any way in advance that you will know how you will do.  I got progressives and from day one (hour one, actually) never had a problem.  To me, they are invisible.  The same for several of my friends.  On the other hand, my wife never could get used to them and now wears trifocals.
> 
> My eye doctor says that is how is goes.  Some people love them - others cannot adjust to them.



Same here. First I got bi-focals and couldn't tolerate them, got dizzy everytime I looked down and the switch from one to the other was too much for me. I then got progressives and never had a problem from day 1!!!! 

I also have very thick lenses and got the thinest glasses I could get for my prescription without frames and they look fantastic. I think I paid around $450for them and they scratched twice in the first two years even though they were scratch resistant. I got them replaced for free both times since they were still under warranty so not only are they great glasses I got a great deal considering that they replced them twice for free.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 16, 2008)

I went straight to progressive when the time came.  I am leaglly blind without glasses, and have a very bad astigmatism.  It took me about one month of perserverence to get used to them.  I will never change at this point.  You have to hunt out a very reputable optometrist.  Not a chain.  Be prepared to pay for good service and good quality.  I have progressive, frameless and transitional.   I also have to have the lenses made thinner.  They cost me $729.  I treat my glasses like gold.  Have never broken a pair, and got 2 1/2 years out of my lst pair.  I totally love the frameless because they never need adjusting of you take good care of them.  I was told that you should always put new glasses on in the morning.  Don't wear your old ones at all first in the morning.  If you need time to adjust, switch to your old ones after you need a break later in the day.  Then put the news ones on again the next morning.  It took me about one month of doing this before I was OK.


----------



## sammy (Jul 17, 2008)

I finally took the plunge  and ordered a pair this morning ......short of the $717 I had to pay I am anxious to get them and see how I adjust!  

 Thank you all for your great input!


----------



## hotmike98 (Jul 17, 2008)

*like a duck to water*

While I had trouble before with new prescriptions making the floor look tilted, my first pair of bifocals were progressive and I had no trouble at all.  I sit closer to the computer screen at home than at work, so I have a separate set of computer glasses at home.  Only time I had trouble was when I forgot to take them off!  I had a hard time seeing street signs on the way to work (good thing I knew where I was going) and realized I still had my computer glasses on!

My previous opthamalogist kept pestering me to try lasik surgery, but when he told me that due to my age, my lenses would no longer change shape on their own, and that I would still have to have reading glasses, I told him, they would be like my sunglasses, set down somewhere so that I would be unable to find them.  He offered to make me glasses withoug prescription on the top, and I asked him why I would spend (at that time, cheaper now) $5K to have surgery, with risks and side effects and still have to wear eyeglasses.  I said that money could be better spent on liposuction! LOL!

Seriously, I suggest you do your best not to stress over whether they will work.  While not for everybody, I think letting your body adjust to them rather than ordering your brain to adjust will make the transition easier.  Best of luck with your new specs!


----------



## pjrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Bumping up so it can more fairly compete with the Victoria's Secret Erotic Post


So far - July 25 - Progressive Lenses has 200 more views than Victoria's Secret!


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 26, 2008)

I suppose that this makes for some sort of natural competition.  Both threads have something to do with what you can see.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 26, 2008)

*And Not Only That . . .*




"Roger" said:


> I suppose that this makes for some sort of natural competition.  Both threads have something to do with what you can see.


. . . the old folks can't see what's in the lingerie catalog unless they're wearing their bifocals -- straight-line or progressive _mox nix_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sammy (Jul 26, 2008)

:hysterical: 

You all are just too funny!   One of the _many_ reasons TUG is awesome!  



...ps...as I sit here awaiting my progressives to arrive, I realize I have my current glasses way at the end of my apparently now too short (!) nose trying to read the monitor!  Who knew some day I'd actually think my nose was too _small_!


----------



## swift (Jul 26, 2008)

pjrose said:


> Bumping up so it can more fairly compete with the Victoria's Secret Erotic Post
> 
> 
> So far - July 25 - Progressive Lenses has 200 more views than Victoria's Secret!




You can also subtract from the Victoria Secret post the number of times I open it to make sure that the "E" word hasn't sent off some sort of red light signal to computerized spammers to post to that thread.


----------



## Banker (Jul 26, 2008)

I wear progressive lens glasses and hate that I barely can see any longer without glasses....I am 53....and I throw away my Victoria Secret magazines and don't even try to read them.  Although, I must admit that I looked great when I was in my 20's....I had a great figure if I do say so myself but I was never tall like the models, I was more compact, petite they say...Now, well, let's just say I no longer wear bikinis.....I do like my progressives....glasses are so stylish these days.....


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 27, 2008)

*I Can See Clearly Now.*




Banker said:


> I wear progressive lens glasses and hate that I barely can see any longer without glasses.


It's no fun being so crosseyed that I can't see without my (non-progressive) trifocals.  But then again it is outstanding to be able to see OK with the appropriate corrective lenses. 

Until the eye doctors caught on that my strabismus had come back, my ability to see well enough to make out street signs, TV pictures, etc., had deteriorated so much that I feared I'd never see clearly again.  And I didn't know why.  It was not just a relief but a joy to start being able to see stuff in a sharp, high-definition view. 

I quickly became accustomed to clear sight once again, but the initial sensation when the doctors initially fitted me with the right glasses was like being in a 3-D theater down at Walt Disney World. 

What a sensation ! 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sammy (Aug 4, 2008)

*Got the progressives........*

Picked up my new progressives last week.  They were very easy to adjust to - practically automatic.  Some of the technicians said I'd have a hard time since I picked a frame with the minimum amount of space (17mm I think?); others said it'd be better since I was a 'newby' and also since I wouldn't have to move my head around as much as glasses with more mm.  

The only trouble I have is when I am doing things like walking down stairs or golf or pulling weeds where I need to look down the whole time, but need the distance correction.  I am lucky my old distance prescription is the same so I can save those for distance only situations.  

I do mildly regret getting the frameless.  Since my power is high they are thick, yes, but that is not really what is so bothersome.  It is the fact that the antiglare is only put on the front, not on the edges.  So if looking straight at me, it is almost invisible that I have glasses, but turn slightly in any direction sideways or up/down (which is 99% of the time) and there is still lots of glare sourrounding my eyes.  With a frame, this edge glare is hidden.  

To anyone out there picking glasses, I have taken great notice of glasses and frames on everyone since starting this whole 'project' and I have come to one definitive conclusion:  anyone who can afford it should get anti-glare coating....it is the one single feature that makes the biggest difference.


----------



## Kal (Aug 4, 2008)

Too bad you didn't get the anti-glare coating; however, the GOOD NEWS is you can see what's happening behind you by looking at your "rear view" lenses!


----------



## sammy (Aug 4, 2008)

Kal said:


> Too bad you didn't get the anti-glare coating; however, the GOOD NEWS is you can see what's happening behind you by looking at your "rear view" lenses!



Cute.  Actually I DID get the antiglare and would never get a pair without it -- just that its not also on the edges.


----------



## Wonka (Aug 4, 2008)

*Zenni Optical*

After reading this post, I ordered a pair of tinted progressive lens glasses with frames from Zenni.  Since I had the prescription, and the price was right ($69) I decided I'd give them a try as sunglasses.  I have a pair of progressive lenses that adjust to the sunlight,  but they don't get real dark.


----------



## Wonka (Aug 11, 2008)

*Zenni is tops!*

I promised a follow-up.  I just received the progressive, no-line bifocal sunglasses.  They're great!  The lenses are much darker than my transitional glasses, but I really like the tint and can see very well with them.

I'd definitely recommend Zenni to others.  Where else can you get a pair of no-line bifocal progressive and frames for $69?

Nope!  I don't represent Zenni in any way.


----------



## Emily (Aug 11, 2008)

I have progressive, transitional, antiglare glasses from zenni - I think they were $129  1/2 frameless.  I have used them for many months and they are perfect.  My husband ordered titanium frameless and couldn't get used to his.

My last glasses from my opthamologist were $500 and I never adjusted to them and kept many extra pairs of drug store reading glasses all over the house. I haven't needed additional reading glasses since I received my zenni pair.


----------

